# The long way to Cabo



## oldxr (Oct 3, 2014)

http://advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=955856      Last winters trip to Cabo.No airport needed.I logged on to get news about what happened to the resorts after Hurricane Odile.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 4, 2014)

I read the whole report and really enjoyed it.  All along I kept thinking, if only we had done this back when...


----------



## easyrider (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice trip. Thanks for posting it. The xr650 was my favorite bike. 

Bill


----------

